# dimensions of a bar of soap



## AnotherBozo

Hi everybody, first post although I've been a lurker for a while. I am one of those wacky wetshavers.

I got started soaping by making the KOH shave soap that launched the megathread here (which I also have read). I really only aim to make soap to supply myself and my family (plus a couple friends). When I ordered my KOH I decided to throw in some NaOH just in case the urge to make some bath bars hit me.

That was about three months ago. Today I've cooked 10 batches of soap, and I have gotten a ton of info out of the forum, but haven't seen my particular question addressed, which is:

Is there a standard size for a bar of soap? 

I am on the verge of crafting my own wooden mold (bath bars have a hold on me now), and the thought occurred to me that I should observe conventional bar size, to the extent that can be determined. I ran several batches into a silicone bread loaf pan, which when topped off makes a bar that's too big. And when the missus cuts them in half, they are then too small. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TVivian

Hello! Goodness you'll probably get a huge variety of answers because soap size is like fragrance and everyone's hands are different. I tried many different sizes and my preference is a 3x3 square that is 1-11/4 inch thick. This works best for how I use the soap. I also like how a tall and skinny bar which is around 21/2 wide and 3-4 inches tall feels in my palms.. That's me!


----------



## Seawolfe

I made my tall and skinny mold to make bars 2" wide by 4" high by 1" thick. They fit my smallish hands well, and I don't care for monster bars.


----------



## Chefmom

I have used many molds over the years....and my family has used many many different sizes of soaps....my hands are small, my husbands large....yet we settled on the size I use now.  3 1/4 inch wide, 2 1/4 inches tall and 1 to 1 1/8 inch thick.  It fits perfect on the soap dishes I make in the pottery studio, works for both of our hands and fits nicely on the soap ledge in the shower.

I also make rounds in Pringles potato chip cans that are just about 3-inch circles and I cut them 1 inch thick as well.  They are perfect as a smaller sample soap or a hand soap for the hand wash sink.

If you do any googling of soap molds, even if just for ideas...you will find many many different sizes.

This is the mold size I use for my soaps...I love the ends that have a screw that comes off so the sides can be removed from the soap, instead of the soap loaf trying to come out of the mold.


----------



## newbie

There have been some threads on this and indeed, there was quite of variety of what people prefer. My recollection is that 3-3 1/2 x 2 1/4-2 1/2 inches were the most common. Most people seemed to like 1-1 1/2 inch thick bars. In this case, the world is your oyster, or if there is a packaging you like, that could determine your bar size for you.

Here are some previous posts to peruse.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46852&highlight=size
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39306&highlight=size
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43133&highlight=size
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32630&highlight=size


----------



## shunt2011

Mine are 3 1/2 x 2 1/2 and 1 1/4" thick.  Perfect size for most folks that purchase my soaps and my family too.


----------



## AnotherBozo

Thanks everyone. I also measured a bar of Ivory (is that an acceptable word here? 8)) which is 3-1/4 x 2 x 7/8 inch. I am positive they were bigger not that long ago.


----------



## JuneP

They probably were bigger. I've seen candy bars shrink like crazy over the years, so I guess soap may have joined the shrinking crowd. 

I have old cookbooks with casserole recipes that have to be altered because Campbells soup cans now have lower content than they did a few decades ago.



AnotherBozo said:


> Thanks everyone. I also measured a bar of Ivory (is that an acceptable word here? 8)) which is 3-1/4 x 2 x 7/8 inch. I am positive they were bigger not that long ago.


----------



## lenarenee

TVivian said:


> Hello! Goodness you'll probably get a huge variety of answers because soap size is like fragrance and everyone's hands are different. I tried many different sizes and my preference is a 3x3 square that is 1-11/4 inch thick. This works best for how I use the soap. I also like how a tall and skinny bar which is around 21/2 wide and 3-4 inches tall feels in my palms.. That's me!



The 3x3 square is my favorite size; once you use it a couple times and the sides become rounded the bar is very easy to twirl around in your hands. In the shower,
it's easier for me to hold without dropping as much as I do a rectangular bar; I think it's just balanced better.  I have large hands though.


----------



## bambi

Lenarenee and Tvivian, 
May I know where can I get the 3x3 (square) loaf mold? I really love the look of square soaps too


----------



## lenarenee

Mine came from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YBRTZFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

They aren't exactly 3x3, one dimension is different by about 1/4 inch.  But I will say again that these are my favorite molds, my favorite size bar, and for those I give soap too - they also prefer the look of the square over the rectangle shape given by Crafter's Choice 1501. 

The silicone is thinner and therefore more flexible so I have fewer issues with losing the crisp edges and corners of the loaf (provided I give the loaf its appropriate time to firm up!)  You can turn the silicone inside to help peel the mold off if the soap is being stubborn.


----------



## Navaria

lenarenee said:


> Mine came from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YBRTZFY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> They aren't exactly 3x3, one dimension is different by about 1/4 inch. But I will say again that these are my favorite molds, my favorite size bar, and for those I give soap too - they also prefer the look of the square over the rectangle shape given by Crafter's Choice 1501.
> 
> The silicone is thinner and therefore more flexible so I have fewer issues with losing the crisp edges and corners of the loaf (provided I give the loaf its appropriate time to firm up!) You can turn the silicone inside to help peel the mold off if the soap is being stubborn.


 

Mine looks exactly the same. but is sold by X-Haibei. I love it! It really makes a nice loaf and a pretty bar. The pictures in my avatar is made with this mold. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J6TL46A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lenarenee

Navaria said:


> Mine looks exactly the same. but is sold by X-Haibei. I love it! It really makes a nice loaf and a pretty bar. The pictures in my avatar is made with this mold. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J6TL46A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I've bought from that seller too, and others but the molds are all the same size as long as you note the dimensions before you order. (I have 6 of them, since ungelled  lard recipes need to sit a few days)


----------



## bambi

Ok, so that kind of loaf mold is not exactly 3x3 but I can use it for square soaps if I fill the oil to the top? 

Thanks!


----------



## lenarenee

bambi said:


> Ok, so that kind of loaf mold is not exactly 3x3 but I can use it for square soaps if I fill the oil to the top?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Easily!  There's only about 1/4 inch difference, so simply not filling it quite to the top will work fine. The only reason I _know _they aren't exactly square is because I measure the silicone myself.


----------



## penelopejane

I have a tall & skinny mold = 53mm wide x 82mm tall (2 1/8 x 3 1/4)
and a log mold 89mm wide x 57 tall (3 1/2 x 2 1/4)

I cut them all 1 1/4 inch thick. And they shrink a bit on all dimensions after a few months. 

My DH likes the t&s because it fits in his hand.  He thinks they are too thick so, as someone here suggested, I bevel the edges just for him.  
My son likes the log mold because it bends nicely around his body after a while.

It would be a lot easier if I could stick to one mold shape but since I need 2 molds minimum I am stuck with them both.  Also, I would never have known which one people like without trying them both over time. Just goes to show how fussy people are, though, because those dimensions don't seem to be so very different to unfussy me!


----------

